# Getting a metal detector. Which brand do you recommend?



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 22, 2012)

In order to get $$ for more local bottles, Im planning to buy a White Coinmaster metal detector.Before I make this decision, are there any other kinds you would recommend?


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 22, 2012)

Have a Whites MXT-pro I got last year and very happy with it. Also a couple of lower cost Bounty Hunters QD-2 and a 505, Have a Fisher F-70 I want to add and a Garrett AT-Pro.

 Lots of good ones out there. Just make sure to do your homework on what you want. If you check out Kellyco`s page you can compare 3 detectors at a time and compare features. You might want to add a pinpointer to make the digging time quicker also.

 Whites is a good choice as Iam very happy with mine. I have extras for friends or I take a back up unit in case of a failure.


----------



## VTdigger (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm getting one to with my tax return. I had one a few years ago but it was a cheap one and I didn't know how to find things back than like I do now, I wanna hunt the stream banks near where I work the rivers out back of what used to be mill houses in the 1800's. I got lucky and found a  brass dragon button from the late 1800's-early 1900's and a 1980's 50 cent peace by eye along the river banks.  I can't wait to get a detector and check this place. Also there's some woods down the road from my house that used to be sheep pasture in the 1830s-40s, I've always wanted to check the lands for sale so I wanna hurry up and get out there when the ground thaws.


----------



## diggerdirect (Jan 22, 2012)

I've never owned a Whites but several friends have them and wouldn't run anything but. I've had my Garrett GTAx1000 for about 8 years now and its only required service once (after I got caught in the rain with it). My Garrett ACE350 & Scorpion Gold Stinger are also good solid machines. All said & done MD's are like vehicles, everyone has their favorites and their not so favorites. Like MIDigger said, on KellyCo you can compare features side by side, make a list of what your main uses/needs of the machine are going to be and you'll be able to narrow down the field. I'm a big fan of the electronic no motion pin pointing without the need for another piece of equipment myself, target ID and depth indicators are nice, but not always reliable, manual ground balance & notch descrimination are also good features when you need them, but the simplicity of a turn on and go machine is a breath of fresh air on occassion.

 I bought my machines local and the after sale service alone made it worth the little extra cost, everything from instruction to questions to repairs but virtually all the new machines come with a manufacturers warranty, compare those as well.

 Al


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 23, 2012)

I too am a wicked fan of the Whites line of detectors, I own a Surfmaster II for my diving detector, a Classic5ID for land and woods and my back up is a Garrett Ace 300. I will be buying a T2 limited this spring from Technetics and a Minelab E-Trac next spring.

 Do your research and go to a local shop and try several out until you find one you are comfortable with. The bottom line is any detector is only as good as its user and will only find the good stuff if you research your sites and actually swing the coil over the metal item. Also dont be discouraged if you find tons of pull tabs as we all do and they are in the same range as gold rings, if you disregard the tin/aluminum hits you will kiss goodbye all of those small gold rings too.

 Just my 2 cents worth...

 PS, these are some of my river detected finds.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Fisher F2...if I were to stay with Fisher I'd get the F75 or F75LTD..that's only if your ground isn't heavily mineralized...has boost mode do go super deep..like 23" deep... has great recovery time and discrimination...but Fisher's are chatty when there's a ton of iron in the ground or EMI. My town is where iron ore was first mined, so there is a ton of iron in the ground here. very sensitive detectors. If you're relic hunting in the woods/fields, then it's perfect..

 Personally Im dumping my Fisher and going to get a Tesoro Vaquero.  Easily discrims iron, has ground balance, goes very very deep and costs 460ish new...lifetime warranty also. 

 I was reading a forum post today and someone asked what Tesoro is comparable to the eTrac...

 pretty much everyone said the vaquero... It's a heck of a machine.  one said the Tejon. The Tejon is skittish in heavy mineralized soil...

 Good for relic hunting, coins, silver and gold.  

 One of the best coin/jewelry shooters out there....

 If you can't get your hands on them to test them, next best thing would be to hit up a forum such as the friendly metal detecting forum...and/or watch youtube videos...



 but if ground isn't highly mineralized, i'd go with the fisher f75...it's deep enough and good enough to use w/o going to the 1k $ cost of the F75LTD.

 The Minelabs are great. 705,safari,explorer, eTrac...but they have a very slow recovery rate.  example: 2 coins 1" apart from each other it won't pick up both of them unless you scan slowly. It will pick up one coin and "null" out the other until it resets and you rescan.
 They are quite expensive.  The lower cost models like the 705 won't allow you to change the frequency it operates at,  unless you buy a new coil with the new frequency....gets expensive.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 23, 2012)

> In order to get $$ for more local bottles





> I wanna hunt the stream banks near where I work the rivers out back of what used to be mill houses in the 1800's.


I'd think for stream banks and bottle hunting a cheapo would be fine for large chunks of iron and tin cans etc. that bottles would be with. The wider areas and for for pinpointing coins and jewelery would need something better. 
 I'm not a detectorist though.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldnt consider metal detecting a good way to make money.  There are a lot more effective ways to make extra money. Its best to metal detect for the fun of it (and exercise), especially starting out, or you may be disappointed.


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 23, 2012)

Its not a JOB to make money. Its a Hobby that one enjoys. Sure there are Gold and Silver big finds by professionals. Once in awhile a person hits it big but thats like hitting the lottery.

 I think most of us just enjoy using them much the same as we dig for bottles. Probably not going to get rich but you can enhance your own collection and maybe make some cash and trades.

 Last year I found 2 gold rings, one small not worth much (given to my sister) the other was my best find $ wise. It was worth 255-300 dollars. I found clad coins worth maybe 125.00, silver coins worth maybe 50.00, silver rings maybe worth 50.00 and scrap worth maybe 25.00, plus many wheat pennies, tokens, other jewelry and misc items. Sometimes its historical or military items. Plenty of those too.

 Most days I wont even cover my gas costs to local spots (say $5.00), but every once in awhile you stumble into something good (silver coins and rings). Some days you do find good amounts of clad coins maybe a 5.00-10.00 day. I just enjoy it as much as bottle digging. Its just something to do and if you read through the metal detecting thread you will see we all have some pretty good finds.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 23, 2012)

I spent all night poking around, reading reveiws from buyers. I'm going to get a White coinmaster Pro. I am metal detecting for the fun of it. But if I ever find annything valuble im going to keep it if i like it or sell it for local belmar bottles.

 Thanks for all the replies I got.

 -Rob


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 25, 2012)

If you're going to be digging near/in water at all, your best bet would be the Garrett AT Pro. Waterproof to 10' , decent for any ground/sand.

 Metal detecting isn't a job, it's an adventure!! (wow, old Navy commercial reference)

  Although many of the guys/girls who hunt beaches in florida/hawaii etc.. find tons of stuff. One guy on the forum I frequent found over 17k worth of platinum/gold/silver last year.  Many of these guys/girls find stuff like, 3carat platinum wedding band and then they'll get disappointed because they only find 5rings before they leave. 

 Hunting on the ground, of course, is different.  I've hit old parks and found a few coins and a boatload of iron, cans, bucksaw pieces and car parts.  i've also hunted areas and snagged semi-valuable coins and jewelry.

 relic hunters make some great finds and money.  Many of the ppl on the forum I go to live down south and east. They hit up old civil war sites and colonial sites. They wander in the woods (if they haven't done a bunch of research) and look for signs of a camp or foundation/building.  The amount of buckles, buttons, bullets and utensils they find is unreal. Some of the ammo sells for 40-50$ per piece.  It can be quite profitable. 

 Like Dig and Antique said,  it's a great hobby. Nice bit of exercise and digging something up is a great adventure. The research you do for MD'ing goes hand in hand with the research you do for finding dumps/privy sites.


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 25, 2012)

Mention water and Id say 90% of people will recommend a Garretts AT-Pro. This is one Iam adding because I dont mind getting wet and it will allow me to do this while not worrying I am going to blow the electronic cicuitry if it gets wet. It allows me to keep going in rainy conditions. Hope to have this by the 1st week in Feb.

 I think the Whites you like Bellwood would be a good machine. Any detector will find junk iron and cans etc, its finding the good stuff in that slop that your paying for. A good detector locats that stuff, where the  (as my Dad used to say) El-cheapo is going to go right over it. But, I would consider that Garrett AT-pro also. Whites are great, but if Iam not mistaken youll have to order headphones which the Garretts comes with and Kellyco offers bonus items to go along with purchases, even a buy one get one program on certain items. Good luck with which ever you buy. And post your finds!

 I have a couple of old bridges that are no longer in existance, wadeable and with that AT-pro will be able to work the area for coins that folks have tossed from the bridge. No worries of dunking it.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 25, 2012)

I will take a look at the garrett. funny thing, i have this abandoned bridge site too. There used to be this old road that ran through the woods called Macrea road. It used to cross over a stream where i find alot of shards. The remnants of the bridge are there.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 27, 2012)

here's a tip. If you call Big Boys Hobbies and ask for Bart and tell him that IMshooter from the friendly metal detecting forum thought he'd be able to help you with your MD choice, he'll probably give you one heck of a discount.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 27, 2012)

there are many good models out there.
 the only thing I would suggest is looking for a good used one.
 metal detectors are like exercise equipment. 
 People buy them, use them once, give up , and stick them in a closet.
 I bought my Whites machine for half the new price and it was like new with several accessories.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 27, 2012)

I second that. I purchased a used detector about a year and a half ago and have no complaints. Payed half what it would cost new and got what I wanted and couldn't afford new. I have used the newer coinmaster and wasn't impressed. My 14 yr. old mid priced whites is deeper, more stable and built WAY better. Looks and feels like a toy.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 28, 2012)

If your spending a bundle ,minelab is close to the top ,I own a garretts GTI 2500 its amazing and pretty tech. and i'm pretty dumb on tech. so i'm still learning after 3 years of ownership.Go too utube and see what the experts are using and make your decision off what you see.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the new tips!


----------



## ncbred (Feb 8, 2012)

Have a Whites MXT (before they came out with the MXT Pro) and wouldn't trade it for the world.  Had it around 10 years and never had a problem.  Great for coin & relic hunting.  I've heard that if relic hunting is your main purpose, Nautilus may be even better than the top of the line Whites.  But they are in the $1200-$1500 range I believe.

 Glad you chose a Whites though.  You shouldn't have any regrets.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, when spring arrives hopefully I can get my metal dectector.


----------



## jbryant111 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a Whites DFX 300 with a bunch of different coils, 12" deep scan, 4x6 DD, & 8x10 DD, and wouldnt use anything but!!  I have had it for about 5 yrs and just love it.  It was in the $1200 range, but I paid it off in no time with the finds from one site, with a ton of mid to late 1700's copper coins, rev. war buttons, and spanish silver coins too!

 Detecting is my second hobby next to bottle digging, and I have been at it for a little over a decade.  My advise to you is to definitely get a whites, but dont get a coinmaster.  That is one of their lower end models, with very limited features, and you might end up disapointed. I would try to muster up a little more $$ and go with one of the models a little higher up the line, like the Whites MXT.  Check their website, and sometimes you can get a package deal that includes headphones and a pinpointer.  Another great thing about whites is that they are all American made, and anytime you have a problem or a piece break or something, you can send it in, and they fix it for free.  great customer support.

 And as for hunting around the creek, you dont need a water detector cause all of Whites coils are 100% submergable. so as long as you are just in shallow water, you will be all set.
 In my mind, bottle digging and metal detecting go hand in hand.  If you enjoy digging up bottles, you will also enjoy digging up all sorts of other treasures from the past that your detector finds!  and usually you find the two in the same locations, so it all works out.
 Glad you are interested in the hobby, and glad that you are choosing a Whites, I think they are definitely the best.
 Good luck out there, and enjoy!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with the mxt. I thought about the coinmaster or a prism 3 or 4, but the mxt has a TON of features.
 I think what Ill do is when I go to the local hobbie store, Ill test out some and choose which one is the best and afford.

 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2012)

From.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow! a metal detector in your shoes!

 Is this an actual retail product?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 20, 2012)

Around here the big hobby shop has a couple low end metal detectors I wouldnt wish on my worst enemy.
 They sell Whites detectors at the local rental center where I bought my Stihl chainsaw...weird.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 20, 2012)

> Wow! a metal detector in your shoes!


 
 I remember they arrested some guy near here at Antietam battlefield with a metal detector in his shoe.
 Dont know if it was homemade or what.
 Seems a pretty foolish risk considered the likely poor payoff.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 20, 2012)

how about the walking stick metal detector?

 http://www.okmmetaldetectors.com/products/rover-uc.php?gclid=CM37pM7BpakCFUa8KgodljMbyA


----------



## athometoo (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally having my first garage sale in 3 yrs . my dad brought over a metal detector garrett ultra gta 500 crosssfire supreme to sell . played with it for a few minutes and it beats the heck out of my 2 whites coinmasters . i was gonna ask 30 for it and he gave 20 at a garage sale , but on second thought i think i will keep it . love the discriminator works great . standing liberty silver shows up as a dime though .havent tried a gold ring yet.   sam


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I ruled out the coinmasters. Thanks for the info though.

 what I might do is save up longer to get a better metal detector.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 14, 2012)

kellyco in florida takes money orders and has a layaway plan.


----------



## MIdigger (Mar 14, 2012)

With the nice weather here Ive detected through Jan-Feb and found lots, Get that detector and get out there! Good luck


----------



## ironmountain (Mar 15, 2012)

depending on your budget, there are a ton of choices out there...

 under 300 bucks: garrett ace 250..good detector, cant stand the bing bong sound.
 fisher f2: very fast recovery, good separation of targets pretty accurate vdi of targets.

 under 200 bucks:
 Tesoro Compadre.  On the forum I'm at all the time, this machine beats out everything.  Some people have even sold their eTrac and use this. it's a simple learning curve and it's hot on gold.

 400-600 range:
 Some ppl will say Minelab 705...you can switch frequencies so you can have a better option for silver/gold etc...the downside is you have to change coils for these different frequencies.  that gets expensive.

 Tesoro Vaquero: great ground balance, great pinpointing, great in mineralized soil and lifetime warranty. Light, weighs 2lbs. Again, there are people getting rid of their 1400$ machine for this one.  It's good on relics, coins, jewelry and bad mineralization in the ground. oh..and deep....there are people who have found coins at almost 17".

 here are some comparisons with diff machines:

 http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tesoro+vaquero&oq=tesoro+vaquero&aq=f&aqi=g7&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=2922l3629l0l4267l6l6l0l0l0l0l94l536l6l6l0

 Fisher F70: great machine. deep as can be. awesome on relics/coins/jewelry.  It's pretty light too.  5yr warranty i believe.  Horrid in high mineralization.  I was looking at this for an upgrade but after a ton of research and speaking to some dealers, they all say it's way too sensitive to be used in high mineralization areas. Also very sensitive to EMI.   My F2 is horrid in some places. Can barely get above 1-2bars of sensitivity.

 Tesoro Tejon: most ppl use this as a relic hunter. It's very very deep. Great separation of targets and great discrimination.  

 from 600-1500:

 Fisher F75LTD: same as the F75, but has a backlit screen and goes a bit deeper. Otherwise, pretty much the same. ppl use this quite a bit for relics because it has a boost mode for going deeper and it does. 

 Pretty much the rest of the Tesoro line.  Some for water only, some really used by hardcore relic hunters.

 Minelab eTrac/safari/explorer etc...  great machines. pretty expensive. Short warranty.  Super deep and they kill on silver.  slow recovery and target separation. have to swing these slow.  Huge learning curve to these. Can plug the eTrac into your computer and download/create programs for different situations.

 White's detectors are all solid machines.  The newer stuff they're coming out with the v3's and such are phenomenal machines.  I just don't have any experience at all with them, so didn't write anything about them.  People are very loyal to White's though.

 I've been doing a ton of research and I'm getting a Vaquero.  Besides the normal parks and such around here, our hunting camp (which was grandma's farm until she moved into town) is huge, dates to the mid 1800's and I have hundreds of acres of woods and Lake Superior lakeshore to hunt.  Vaquero is one of the best all around machines.  One more thing: Tesoro machines hold their value very well. So if you decide to sell it, you can get a good % of your money back.
 One more good thing: only uses 1 9v battery. Lasts 15-20hrs with headphones on.

 Also...Kellyco is great. But they won't give you crap for a deal.  If you get on the friendly metal detecting forum, pm me IMshooter, and I can hook you up with a dealer that'll give you a heck of a deal.  Usually a great price and a propointer (best pp on the market) or a Lesch digger.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the info again. There are so many choices out there[]


----------



## barberman (Mar 18, 2012)

Garret Ace 250 is a nice unit.  Easy to use and light weight.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 18, 2012)

I will do some research on that tonight barberman, Thank you.


----------

